# change screen to landscape?



## annluce (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a new K2, see that I should be able to press the font key to change the layout of the page from portrait to landscape....but that is not an option on my font page!!!  I noticed that the software version that came with is 2.2.  is this the most recent version and why wouldn't I have the most recent since I JUST got this last week!  help if you can.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to KindleBoards. 
No, you do not have the newest update.  You can go to the Amazon website and do a manual download of the newest version.  Or you can turn your Whispernet on and leave it, best left on overnight, and see if it updates automatically.  
I'm not sure why all of the newer Ks did not come with the update.  But once you have it you will be able to read in landscape mode.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Go to Amazon's Kindle support page and find the download for version 2.3.  The directions for loading it yourself are there and it's very easy.  It's been a while since the update was announced and I don't think they're broadcasting it as often as they were at first.

I think that the newer version came out after some Kindles had already been manufactured.  Normally, the update would be applied automatically over the air. . . .but that does require that the wireless receiver is turned on, and it's not surprising that they don't store them with it on before they're shipped out.


----------

